# One for our side



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/high-capacity-magazine-ban-blocked-by-fillibuster-in-washington/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Outdoor%20Hub%20News&utm_content=August+6%2C+2012+bowhunters%2C+angler+denied


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some times good things do happen !!!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Awesome! Just curious... if a ban like this went through, would it just prohibit the future sale and purchase of hi capacity magazines? Meaning you can still retain the ones you currently own? I think the Bill Clinton era would answer this question, but I don't think I was an official gun owner till the year after he was out of office. (sorry if it's a noob question, just curious)


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

It needs to be, that once defeated to enact a law to never pursue it in any form or fashion again period. And to have any dealings concerning firearms registration etc... etc... etc... that the person trying for it be tried for treason against the constitution. Like some of the the ones already on the books!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They more than likely wouldn't try to take our Hi cap mags but may, depending on the way the bill was written make it illegal to possess and or use them.(the clinton ban just kept manufacturers from making and selling any more of them) Because we all know the criminals wouldn't use them any more, in fact I'm sure that there would be several hit and run accidents as the, ahh ..let's call them unsavories...rushed to the authorities to turn theirs in.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just slows them down for now. They'll continue after elections. Still good news nonetheless. Thanks Don. Did I remember to tell everyone to vote tomorrow so we can put a hurting on those who wish to take away our rights ?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Glad I bought 2- 30 round clips for my Mini 14 earlier this year and 500 rds that baby sure flips alot of brass







*


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Well, all I know is they can't put a ban in place until I purchase the 100 round Beta Mag for my AR-15. That thing will come in handy during the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Just slows them down for now. They'll continue after elections. Still good news nonetheless. Thanks Don. Did I remember to tell everyone to vote tomorrow so we can put a hurting on those who wish to take away our rights ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


 Im so out of touch--is it nationwide tomorrow/today or select states?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

select States....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update Don.............


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry guys thought it was all states. We're pretty slow here. Need a head start......









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sos1inmesa said:


> Well, all I know is they can't put a ban in place until I purchase the 100 round Beta Mag for my AR-15. That thing will come in handy during the Zombie Apocalypse.


Be aware these mags have a reputation of not feeding reliably. You'll be better off getting some mating clips and slapping a pair of 30's together.


----------

